# Bangs Vac



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

What is the age range for bangs vaccination? I have a heifer calf. I don't have a trailer, and I know that a vet needs to administer the shot. I'm thinking that if I can do it young enough I can hog tie the calf and bring the calf to the vet rather than pay for a farm call. What is the youngest age to vaccinate?


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

tinknal- Before spending time, effort, and money, I really would inquire with the State of MN State Veterinarian's Office. Ask them if Bangs has been eradicated in MN, and ask them if they still recommend Vets give Bangs Vaccinations?


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Definitely check with vet to be sure you need to.

We vaccinate heifers between 4 and 6 months of age. If they aren't done before 6 months, we don't vaccinate. The school ran into some reactions when testing later because they would vaccinate up to 1 year old.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

they will not bangs vac a cow before 4 months old


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Up North said:


> tinknal- Before spending time, effort, and money, I really would inquire with the State of MN State Veterinarian's Office. Ask them if Bangs has been eradicated in MN, and ask them if they still recommend Vets give Bangs Vaccinations?


I'm pretty sure that you cannot sell an animal for dairy purposes unless it is bangs vacinated. I have no plans to sell the heifer at this time but I would like to keep my options open. I stopped at the vet today, they said 4-12 months.

I thing mn is touchy about bangs because of it's existance in SD Buffalo herds. Some of those buffalo end up in MN.


----------



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

If you have it done before a year old, it is cheaper than having it done later!!! 

Other than that I don't know much about it!!!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

if done later it can show a false positive when cow is tested


----------



## Sprout (Dec 28, 2005)

It's just a good idea to get it done unless you know you will be eating this one.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sprout said:


> It's just a good idea to get it done unless you know you will be eating this one.


Big healthy dairy heifer, that would be some pretty expensive beef..............LOL


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

4 to 12 months old is right on the dates. They will not do it before 4 months and any calf over 12 months that is not vacinated can only be sold for slaughter.

You might want to call the state vet and talk to them. My state will vacinate the calf for FREE at your farm. Yours might also. This is something the vet will never mention.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

john in la said:


> 4 to 12 months old is right on the dates. They will not do it before 4 months and any calf over 12 months that is not vacinated can only be sold for slaughter.


 This may be the case in LA, but is not neccesarilly the case in all States. Bangs vaccinations are not required in Ohio. If moving from State to State, it may be mandatory that animals be tested and vaccinated.

It simply a better safe than sorry deal. Better to get the calf vaccinated so you have options open later.

Not all of our herd is vaccinated and we continue to test negative each and every year.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Vet told me not before four months and not over ten months, Angus calves in OK. 

I try to take them all in at once. Last year I almost let one get away from me but got in a couple of days before ten months.
Ox


----------

